# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  tecnica de daiki harada

## HIPOSONANONA

hola, alguien utiliza la tecnica de daiki harada y si es asi que tal le va, un saludo y gracias.

----------


## eidanyoson

Te comento; yo no puedo usarla.He intentado con distintos tamaños de monedas y lo único que he conseguido es un dolor de muñeca considerable, pero la moneda al enseñar la mano de forma natural se cae siempre.

 Se que puedes usar un poco de saliva o blue-tac, pero entonces ya no sería lo mismo. 

 Visualmente es impactante desde luego, pero me temo que no es una técnica válida para todo el mundo. O si no, por favor, señor Harada o Ginjiro, explicádmelo porque es que no hay manera de que se sujete como decís...

----------


## bender the offender

Si me manddais un privado explicando de que va, os dire si puedo o no...

----------


## Patito

Es una técnica difícil. Supongo que para los asiáticos, que no tienen un pelo de tontos, ni de listos, ya que no suelen tener pelo ni en brazos ni en el cuerpo, será más fácil. Descubrí que si te afeitas la zona de contacto, funciona bastante mejor. Y para mí, una moneda de medio dólar es el tamaño perfecto para no forzar demasiado el movimiento.

Por cierto, además de ser difícil, es una técnica con demasiados ángulos, según mi opinión.

Un saludo!

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

bueno pues yo sigo intentandolo y probando con monedas de diversos tamaños de 25,50 y 100 de las antiguas de franco, es complicado, pero en fin ya os contare, un saludo y gracias

----------


## bender the offender

Llevarla hasta ahi es facil, pero no se me aguanta. Tal vez con un reloj...

----------


## ignoto

Podéis probar con una moneda de plata de 5 francos de la 2ª república.

----------


## Patito

> Podéis probar con una moneda de plata de 5 francos de la 2ª república.


O con la moneda conmemorativa del 2005 del gorila tuerto de Borneo...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En serio, el tema es hacer presión en los cantos de la moneda, ya que no se va a aguantar por sí sola. No puedo decir más, porque no estamos en "codificado"...  :Wink:

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

ami me pasa lo mismo, no tengo dificultad para colocarla en su sitio, es facil, pero se me cae muchas veces..

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

patito, el problema es poder hacer presion en los cantos, porque necesitas mucha flexibilidad de muñeca y de dedo..

----------


## ignoto

¡Que lo decía en serio!

La moneda de 5 francos de la 2ª república francesa es mas gruesa de lo normal y tiene los bordes con un dentado muy marcado que permiten mas "agarre" al inclinar la mano haia arriba.

A mi esa técnica me da la impresión de "mago manos locas".   :Lol:

----------


## Patito

No, el tema es como lo que se comenta del empalme clásico: si te diesen un golpe en el codo, la moneda debería caer. Es buscar la posición adecuada para pinzar la moneda sin tener que forzar demasiado la muñeca.

----------


## ignoto

> No, el tema es como lo que se comenta del empalme clásico: si te diesen un golpe en el codo, la moneda debería caer. Es buscar la posición adecuada para pinzar la moneda sin tener que forzar demasiado la muñeca.


Pues eso.
"Manos locas".

Que cada vez que os veo hacerlo en el CIVAC me dan ganas de reir.

----------


## Patito

> Que cada vez que os veo hacerlo en el CIVAC me dan ganas de reir.

----------


## Mr.Mind

alguien me puede mandar un mp a mi y explicarme que es y para que sirve? :P

----------


## Marco Antonio

Es un empalme o un escamoteo y sirve para lo que los empalmes y/o escamoteos. 

Viene en un DVD redondo y brillante 

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Arnau

me costo el muscle pass, ahora intento esto
jajjjj

vi el post, vi el video demo de harada, ahora pierdo el tiempo delante un espejo practicando

me depilaré, alguien sabe alguna magia arcana para que te suden las manos?


saludos

----------


## Jubey

Saludos!! A mi esta técnica la verdad es que me sale perfecta  :Smile1:  Me va muy bien con monedas de 50 pesetas de las antiguas, he oido que tambien influye el tener o no pelo en esa zona. (ya sabeis cual)

La cuestión mas importante es el pulgar, gracias a el se puede mover la mano con total libertad y hacer que no caiga la moneda. Personalmente es una técnica que me encanta.
Espero haber podido ayudar algo.

----------


## esgatell

Lamento deciros que yo no conozco la técnica en absoluto pero después de leer el hilo se de que va. Y lo se de a peor manera posible: lógicamente  no tengo información suficiente para ensayarla pero sí para sospecharla a partir de ahora. En fin, que tengamos cuidado porque esto parece una pelicula mala de espías. Entre unos y otros habeis dado suficiente información para que alguien un poco despierto conozca una técnica más.

----------


## leonard

Somos magos o tratamos de serlo, no olvidarse de ello.....
Gracias, Merci, tank you.....

----------


## memosk81590

pues yo concuerdo con jubey, esta tecnica es cuestion que le encuentres la forma por los difernetes tamaños de las manos , hay personas que pueden hacer el pulgar mas atras y otras no, yo por ejemplo he podido con mis manos pequeñas, y ami tambien me sale perfecta los movimientos me salen cada vez mas naturales y mis angulos que ya tengo son de con gente enfrente y a mi derecha (a la izquierda es una angulo seguro de que te vean) les doy como tip practiquenlo en un espejo tambien y que el espejo les de hacia el lado derecho,

          ppppp
           O   p
                p
 el circulo significan yo como mago y las p las personas estos son los angulos que se pueden lograr sin que se vea

y pueden poner en google monedas mexicanas y yo las puedo hacer con todas las monedas mexicanas, incluso el truco de ponerse 3 las puedo con la moneda mas grande de mi pais mexico que es la de 10 pesos

y si quieren tips practiquen con muchas monedas, primero una grande( para agarrar fuerza experimentes diferentes movimiento, vean que movimientos se pueden hacer por ejemplo haciendo esto descubri que no hay que doblar el dedo gordo o se cae) y despues una chica( aqui no se va sentir que la traen asi que cuidado) 2.- ponganse la moneda un rato en la mano, practiquen primero el saber ponersela ya despues lo movimientos,
si se les cae prueben esto, fijate asi donde se safa si es decir cuando pones la presion se puede votar por arriba o por abajo si se vota por arriba ponganla un poco mas abajo si se bota abajo un poco arriba, a mi me sale bien, y este truco lo utilizo cuando no preparo nada y me dicen que haga algo

pd: yo ni me pongo pegamento ni me rasuro asi que si se puede ya se lo hecho a mucha gente, solo que si llevo un rato practicando pero es facil cuando vayan caminando practiquen, practiquen , si ven una peli , practiquen, si asi poco a poco sale yo asi lo hacia y salio


pork como dicen

la practica hace al maestro

y 

si las cosas fueran faciles todo mundo las haria

y para los que dicen que es impractico por los angulos , yo creo que un mago puede lograr ocultar eso, en todos los juegos hay pros y contras, solo hay que aprender aprovecharlos, y solo aprenderlo para tener amplia tecnica

Suerte a todos ahh no,, nosotros la hacemos jaja lol

MI PRIMER CONTESTACION ESPERO NO HABER ROTO NINGUNA NORMA  :117:

----------


## mmpackaging

*****************************, no seamos tan tiquismiquis. Si el movimiento esta bien hecho la moneda no se ve, y alguien que no le interese un pimiento la magia se lo tragara igual. No hace falta depilarse, si no imaginacion, tiratela a la man**. O haz como si te subes la manga y la coges con la otra mano y la dejas en cla****, hay muchas formas.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Una ayuda para los que están practicando o desean ir a la segura en impromptu es la nunca bien ponderada SALIVA....., un lenguetazo ligero basta..... (a lamer se ha dicho).

----------


## Pedro Mascarós

Pero es que a este técnica le pasa como a muchas otras, la cuales, tienen un gran efecto delante de una cámara fíja, pero no lo es tanto con gente alrededor. Tanto Youtube como el negocio de la magia en internet han puesto de moda muchos pases llamativos delante de una cámara, pero poco reales, a mi entender, con gente.

Sobre esta técnica, los hay que se frotan enérgicamente las partes de la mano implicadas.

----------


## Cartín

no tengo el DVD pero creo que yo ya me había inventado ese empalme. después de praticar 10 meses la desaparición de pontha the smith, un día descubrí que si hacía presión en esa zona y hacía un girillo raro de muñeca la moneda se quedaba sostenida.No sé si estoy en lo cierto pero si esta técnica es lo mismo pero en la mano izquierda ya no voy a poder presumir de haberme inventado algo. De todas formas me muero de ganas de ver el dvd pero no sé  donde comprarlo.

----------


## Cartín

esta técnica es la **stia acabo de ver el DVD y me he emocionado era justo lo que llevaba buscando desde que hice mi primer falso depósito, una técnica que me permitiese enseñar las dos manos limpias por la palma al mismo tiempo pero manteniendo escondida la moneda en un lugar misterioso. Es difícil pero creo que todo el mundo es capaz de hacerla, con solo tres horas de práctica ya se me mantiene.
Es una revolución en la magia con monedas.me encanta

----------


## bichovazquez_93

saludos :D
mmm, hace tiempo ví un video en youtube y lo intenté hacer con una moneda de 1 dólar, y es cierto, es fácil ponerla en su lugar... lo difícil es mantenerla y quedarse en el ángulo correcto... pero como yo tengo en esa "moda" de traer muchas pulseras, entonces apoyar un canto de la moneda donde debe ir, y la otra parte en una pulsera también me ayuda... claro que no es la forma correcta, pero sirve como una ilusión más, mientras sigues y sigues practicando la original  :Wink1: 
ustedes que opinan.? :D

----------


## Mag Marches

yo creo que contra menos cosas tengas en las manos o brazos mejor queda!

----------


## bichovazquez_93

En parte es cierto... bueno, en gran parte jaja. Se que no es aconsejable traer muchos accesorios o prendas, pues se puede sospechar de ellas, pero he visto magos con "pulseras", relojes, etc y parecen muy comunes, como un objeto qe cualquier persona usaría... creo qe midiéndose esta bien, pero sin exagerar, y si eso te puede ayudar un poco, supongo que puede estar bien no.? 
saludos

----------

